# Lens Cleaning Techniques/Opinions



## SPL (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi everyone….I apologize in advance as I think this has been discussed before. Just wondering what everyone’s opinion is regarding how and what they use to clean their lenses. Any drawbacks/concerns when using various types of lens cloths, Lenspen, ZEISS pre-moistened lens cloths, one’s own shirt leave? Thanks!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 22, 2014)

Those microfiber cloths are fantastic for anything that won't come off with air from a rocket blower.

Jim


----------



## dcm (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd start here
http://www.usa.canon.com/app/html/EFLenses101/lens_care.html 
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank/care_and_maintenance/camera_and_lens_care.do


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 22, 2014)

Giotto rocket blower and LensPen. The old LensPens sucked but about 6 or so years ago they made them a lot better. Their DSLR kit is a great tool and I have one (+various sized rockets) in each of my camera bags. The Zeiss pre-moistened lens wipes are also nice for particularly nasty cleaning jobs.


----------



## fugu82 (Aug 22, 2014)

Here is the LensRentals procedure:

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/05/the-lensrentals-lens-cleaning-methods


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 22, 2014)

From Roger's article: "We know breathing on the lens and using the corner of your T-shirt usually works."

Honestly, I do this more often than I care to admit and I've never had a problem. My normal "careful" method is virtually the same, blow off dust and breath vapor on the lens and use a microfiber cloth. If there is a really bad or oily spot, I use lens cleaning fluid with a microfiber cloth. I avoid anything very complicated and I avoid like alcohol or ammonia because I don't want to damage any of the coatings on the filter/lens.

The big key is to avoid rubbing any grit, dirt or sand around on the glass, possibly causing micro scratches!

But in general, I see no reason to go OCD nuts on how you clean lenses. They don't get THAT dirty anyway and I use mine in all kinds of environments. The worst issues are usually finger smudges with dirty fingers that contain oils.

This is also why I buy upper mid-range quality lens filters, they have harder glass and better coatings. That way, I don't have to clean the lens front element very often, if ever.

Good luck!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 22, 2014)

I just clean the front surface of the filter that is on my lens pretty much all the time. ;D


----------



## infared (Aug 22, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I just clean the front surface of the filter that is on my lens pretty much all the time. ;D


I agree...I use only the best filters, though.I am a fan of Lenspen and similar products even for my expensive multi coated filters.
1. Use blower for loose dirt
2. Use brush 
3. Use cleaning end of the Lenspen with the Carbon-Laden swab
4. Use brush an/or blower if necessary

Works like a charm and no abrasion.
If someone tells you to use "Lens Tissue"...RUN LIKE HELL!!!! 8)


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 22, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> But in general, I see no reason to go OCD nuts on how you clean lenses. They don't get THAT dirty anyway and I use mine is all kinds of environments. The worst issues are usually finger smudges with dirty fingers that contain oils.


+1, some people go way overboard on this stuff.


----------



## dcm (Aug 22, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > But in general, I see no reason to go OCD nuts on how you clean lenses. They don't get THAT dirty anyway and I use mine is all kinds of environments. The worst issues are usually finger smudges with dirty fingers that contain oils.
> ...



+1, agreed. I like B&H's rule #1. When to clean is probably as important as how to clean.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/explora/photography/tips-and-solution/how-clean-your-lens-and-filters


----------



## SPL (Aug 22, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > But in general, I see no reason to go OCD nuts on how you clean lenses. They don't get THAT dirty anyway and I use mine is all kinds of environments. The worst issues are usually finger smudges with dirty fingers that contain oils.
> ...


+1
Thanks, I probably needed to hear just that!....
Thanks everyone!


----------



## infared (Aug 22, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > But in general, I see no reason to go OCD nuts on how you clean lenses. They don't get THAT dirty anyway and I use mine is all kinds of environments. The worst issues are usually finger smudges with dirty fingers that contain oils.
> ...



Yeah...some people will test the autofocus of there lens for weeks, way off the charts obsessively using FoCal etc. and then clean the front of the lens surface off with their tee shirt. LOL!


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 22, 2014)

infared said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...


LOL - and I would put good money on the fact that we have people on here who spend more time cleaning, calibrating, and tweaking their gear than they do shooting. Photographers are by no means unique in this department, however.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 22, 2014)

Maybe use *RAIN-X*!!


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Aug 23, 2014)

I start out by wiping the front with a rag and some isopropyl alcohol. I clean the rear by pouring some of the alcohol (if you don't have isopropyl alcohol, a quality Scotch works too) into the back of the lens and shaking it sort of like you might a martini for James Bond. If there's any gunk on the front, I've found a piece of 5,000 grit sandpaper cut into a small disk and mounted on a Dremel or other (I recently moved up to using a Foredom unit) rotary tool mandrel gets it off quickly (note: wetting the sandpaper helps for the next step). If I have to use the sandpaper, I then also use a felt wheel on the rotary tool, usually with a flexible shaft attachment (if you're using a Foredom, it already has this, you only need to buy it for other rotary tools) to help remove any scratch marks. I'll usually use some sort of polishing medium as well, but you have to be sure to keep wiping it off if you use any. To finish removing any scratches I used to use a standard dual wheel buffer, that works - - but - - I've since found that mounting a buffing wheel in between centers on my 24" wood lathe is better since I can pop the wheel into the laundry machine each time. After this you want to remove any dust or dirt the process created, so I use a water pressure cleaner. If you don't have one, you can use a power water jet attachment for your garden hose. You have to dry it after this step. I use a heat gun. When you start to smell the electronics burning a little bit, you know you're almost done, so stop the heat gun then and just let it sit. The residual heat will do the rest.

If you follow the above procedure the last step is to chuck your lens into the trash.  

Kidding aside, I use a Giottos rocket blower. I don't know what size (does it say somewhere?)? I used to use a Lenspen Original, but I gave it to my father recently because he didn't have anything for his camera. I just ordered the DSLR kit. I'm excited to use the newer ones with the supposedly colorless translucent carbon. I never had any trouble with the black carbon, but I always wondered if the day might come when that changed.


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > But in general, I see no reason to go OCD nuts on how you clean lenses. They don't get THAT dirty anyway and I use mine is all kinds of environments. The worst issues are usually finger smudges with dirty fingers that contain oils.
> ...



+1 I agree with you.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Aug 23, 2014)

Click said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



Also I have to agree. My viewfinder gets dirty. My LCD gets dirty. My lens? Not that much.


----------



## Roo (Aug 23, 2014)

Like a few others here the Rocket blower and the lenspen DSLR kit - that little one for the viewfinder is perfect


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi Mitch. 
I just started following your step by step guide, got the Tamnavulin inside the lens, then started reading ahead whilst shaking the lens, this was when I realised that this was supposed to be humorous,  I now have a £1200 cocktail shaker! :'(
Do you think I should pour away the first measure, is the one used to clean the cocktail shaker likely to be contaminated, or will it be safe to drink? No sense wasting fine whisky as well as a lens! ;D ;D ;D

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Aug 23, 2014)

No sense in wasting whiskey. I should probably really clean my lenses that way to give me a fantastic excuse to drink a bit every so often. Lol.

And I do hope you're kidding about following my directions.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes Mitch I was just kidding, thought I would join in the humour! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mitch.Conner said:


> No sense in wasting whiskey. I should probably really clean my lenses that way to give me a fantastic excuse to drink a bit every so often. Lol.
> 
> And I do hope you're kidding about following my directions.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 24, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Yes Mitch I was just kidding, thought I would join in the humour!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> 
> ...


Those of us who have a sense of humour get misunderstood by those with a sense of humor, especially as we drink whisky and they drink whiskey.


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 24, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Mitch I was just kidding, thought I would join in the humour!
> ...



Sláinte, mates! *raises me Glencairn glass. Oops, that was the 24-105/4L coffee mug*


----------



## Roo (Aug 24, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...



They really need to make a cocktail shaker version of that coffee mug ;D


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Aug 24, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Mitch I was just kidding, thought I would join in the humour!
> ...



Guilty as charged.


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 24, 2014)

I've always used the rinse cycle on the dishwasher. Jet Dry helps.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 25, 2014)

infared said:


> If someone tells you to use "Lens Tissue"...RUN LIKE HELL!!!! 8)



Some/many (all?) of these lens tissues seem more like sandpaper on your lens. ;D


----------

